# Lost My Binoculars in the La Sal Mountains



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

Got home from deer hunting. Realized I left my binoculars on the hill. Went back to see if they were still there. They aren't.

If anyone found them, I'd sure like them back. I'd be willing to offer a substantial ($1000) reward for their return. 

PM me if you found them.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

That is a terrible feeling. I hope someone does the right thing. Hope you are successful in getting them back!


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

That really sucks. Good luck.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Don't loose hope I lost my vortex razor spotting scope once. It somehow bounced out of my pack off the four wheeler and a guy found it and posted on ksl. I was really grateful for that one.


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's a huge bummer. I hope you get them back!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Are they registered with the manufacture for warranty? 

The first thing that I would do if I found them is to call the manufacture and see if they could cross reference the serial number. I know of a few electronics such as GPS's that have gotten back to the right owner that way.


----------

